# Fecal Slide pics



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)

I did my fecals today.  I was able to get floats done on Daisy and Socrates. Doc was here for part of these, but some were taken after he left.

Here is a bacteria cluster in Daisy's float:






And a barberpole egg (we only found one): (notice how the "insides" fill up the whole egg)





Coccidia: (notice how the insides do NOT fill up, seeming almost yolk like)





And Socrates float:
Barberpole1





Close up of barberpole









Coccidia





Plant Matter


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 2, 2012)

Iam jealous lab work was my favorite of all of vet tech school. When the schools open up after vacation I am going to my extension office for info on copper and mineral in my area.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  Those pictures are better than ones I have tried to find on the web.   You should make us a fecal slide page for reference.   

So did you find any signs of whipworm?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 2, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing!  Those pictures are better than ones I have tried to find on the web.   You should make us a fecal slide page for reference.
> 
> So did you find any signs of whipworm?


X2


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)

No whip worm!

I'd love to make a reference page, but fortunately I dont have a great variety of eggs to show you!

I might could make a page and add to it though.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I guess you will have to go find some really wormy goats to get all the varieties of worms for some awesome slide pics.  


edited to add*  Great news on the NO WHIPWORM!


----------



## wannacow (Jan 2, 2012)

That was cool!  Good job and thanks for the lesson!


----------



## elevan (Jan 2, 2012)

Starting an Edu page on this would be great!  Just give it a disclaimer that you'll add more pics as they become available  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

What kind of microscope are you using?  My son is dying to know.  He wants one that takes pics like this.   Is it a separate microscope and then a camera or are they all in one??  I know nothing about this sort of equipment, but my science brained child and I LOVE this stuff.   Would come in handy for me to learn how to do my own fecals.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-443...NGCK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1325536629&sr=8-3

here is a link to one like mine


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

That is a nice one!  It or something like it is for sure on our wishlist.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pride&joy (Jan 7, 2012)

if I may ask what you plan to treat worms with?


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

pride&joy said:
			
		

> if I may ask what you plan to treat worms with?


Well, I only found one barber pole egg with Socrates, and only two in the other, and the coccidia was very few.  So at that level, and with  no symptoms, I will probably not worm.

I will not worm animals that are not symptomatic, and I do NOT want to find poop with no worm eggs at all. Some may disagree, but I think that a little bit of a worm load is not a problem, and is actually beneficial by helping the animal be more resilient to worms in the long run.

Socrates had some runny poo, but that ended up being something else (someone top dressed a field and it rainwashed into our pasture).

But if I were to worm.......I plan on using Cydectin cattle pour-on, and drenching it, with a follow up fecal and possible repeat worming in 14 days, but I would get approval on here first, lol.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## CluckyJay (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent pictures and post!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> pride&joy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right!  Having some worms in a fecal is no cause for concern and actually helps the animals develop some immunity.  You don't want to see a LOT of worms though.

Since RTG is using Cydectin as her go to she should be even more cautious about treating only when needed.  Right now Cydectin is the "best" that we've got...meaning that the worms haven't developed a large amount of immunity to it.  For more on parasite management check out the link in my siggy.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jan 10, 2012)

that is soo awesome you get to do your own fecals. i worked as a vet tech and loved reading slides whether it was skin scrapes or fecals, its all so interesting. i really want to get a microscope that i can do this with, i looked at the link you shared for the scope you have, unfortunetly i cant swing that $ wise right now, do you or anyone know of a different model that is a little cheaper price-wise but good enough to still read fecals and scrapings?

glad to hear you dont have a worm problem either!


----------

